# I got two Kindles! Paid for One. Now They Offer Me Refund!



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings --

On Nov. 10, I ordered a single Kindle, and it arrived on Nov. 29, for which I was correctly charged on my credit card.  To my surprise, on Dec. 1, I received another Kindle -- this one had a duplicate of the packing slip that was in the first Kindle shipment.  It had the same order number, etc.  except that there was no additional charge.  Someone by mistake processed my shipment twice, while charging me only for the first Kindle!

So, wanting to do the right thing, I called Customer Service, explained the situation, and arranged to return the second Kindle via UPS which I did the next morning.  I thought this would be the end of story.  Now I have received another email, saying that they received the return of the second Kindle, and they had processed a refund!  But they never charged me for the second Kindle, so the refund should not have been made.  I have now emailed them back, telling them not to process the refund and hope that this ends things, but I have a feeling that the refund will go through tonight when my bank processes their files.

I hope they don't de-link my first Kindle from my account, or I won't be able to download!

I don't know.  I just don't know!  I hope Amazon reads this post!

ZU


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Greetings --
> 
> On Nov. 10, I ordered a single Kindle, and it arrived on Nov. 29, for which I was correctly charged on my credit card. To my surprise, on Dec. 1, I received another Kindle -- this one had a duplicate of the packing slip that was in the first Kindle shipment. It had the same order number, etc. except that there was no additional charge. Someone by mistake processed my shipment twice, while charging me only for the first Kindle!
> 
> ...


Darn, we could have sold that Kindle and paid for Kindleboards for years!



Just kidding.

Great story, let us know how hard it is to convince them you WANT to pay for your Kindle! Next they'll probably give you a credit....

Betsy


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

If you get them to let you pay for your Kindle, maybe you could talk them into charging us the (so far mythical) ten cent conversion fee too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It always makes me happy to know I am not the only honest person left in the world!

A few years ago I had a similar mix-up with slippers from LL Bean. I went to the store to return the extra second pair and I swear, I spent 30 minutes trying to explain what had happened and why they didn't owe me any money. 

I could've just packed away the second pair to save until the first pair wore out but no...I had to do the honest thing.

Good for you, Zorro!

L


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Darn, we could have sold that Kindle and paid for Kindleboards for years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Betsy -- I think that is exactly how they will give that refund. Then I will have to tell them to put through a debit! But my big fear is that if they were both given the same serial numbers, and they clear out that information from their computer, they will de-link my Kindle ID from my account thus preventing me from downloading.

\ZU


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Free Kindles Praise Oprah!

I wonder how many times they  have done this..no wonder they are out of stock and so many are on eBay!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It always makes me happy to know I am not the only honest person left in the world!
> 
> A few years ago I had a similar mix-up with slippers from LL Bean. I went to the store to return the extra second pair and I swear, I spent 30 minutes trying to explain what had happened and why they didn't owe me any money.
> 
> ...


It is so hard sometimes for people to believe that some of us are honest. I was in a store and the cashier gave me too much change. I tried to tell her, but she called the manager and told him I was giving her a hard time. I said, okay, if you're short tonight, it's your problem. I tried.

I bought several items from WalMart. One had to be returned. I checked the slip and I hadn't been charged for it. I figured if I tried to return it, somehow I would be accused of stealing, so I donated it to Goodwill.

That's my usual solution.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ZorrosUncle - Yea for you <pats ZU on the back>! I love hearing that there are honest people around.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too.  I want what I pay for and don't want what I did not pay for.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It always makes me happy to know I am not the only honest person left in the world!
> 
> A few years ago I had a similar mix-up with slippers from LL Bean. I went to the store to return the extra second pair and I swear, I spent 30 minutes trying to explain what had happened and why they didn't owe me any money.
> 
> ...


Had the same thing happen to me last year with a toy I bought - I received two instead of one. I spent a lot of time trying to explain the situation and finally gave up. Which was a good thing sort of because one of them broke.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I am that stupid  honest, too.

I probably would had done the same thing. Hope you get them straightened out and they don't cut you off.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

You+Kindle are just meant to be


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

It's a sad indictment on society when being honest and doing the right thing is too much of a pain in the ass to bother pursuing anymore.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I think there are more honest people out there than we realize.  Last year when I was getting ready for a trip to England I went to the bank to get some pounds.  I gave the woman $900 and she proceeded to give me 900 pounds when she should have only given me about 420 pounds.  Needless to say I stopped her and corrected the situation.  I would have hated for her to come up $900 and get fired.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Once upon a time, (hey maybe this is my next first novel.

In a Chicago cafeteria line during rush lunch hour I got back in line to return 4 cents to the cashier. She looked at me like I was crazy, but I sleep well at night.


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

That was really great that you were honest about it!  I imagine that some people would have taken that extra and made a fortune on Ebay with it.  I agree with PP, that's it's nice to see that honest people still exist.

ETA:  My DH found $50 in an aisle at the grocery store, and took it to customer service in case anyone returned for it.  He left his phone number as well, because they said that they would keep it for a day and see if anyone came looking.  Well, I told him that he could kiss that money goodbye, but sure enough the manager called the next evening and told him to come get it!  So that was honesty two ways and I will admit that I was shocked.


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings -- Latest update.  They never gave me the refund, but now I get an email saying that they are going to offset that refund they never gave me, by charging my account for the refund -- in effect charging me for my Kindle twice!.  Now I am really getting angry!

ZU


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, that sounds like someone in CS is not understanding what really happened. Yikes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Time to Escalate.  That means ask to speak to a manager and don't take no for an answer.  Good Luck!

Ann


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Greetings -- Latest update. They never gave me the refund, but now I get an email saying that they are going to offset that refund they never gave me, by charging my account for the refund -- in effect charging me for my Kindle twice!. Now I am really getting angry!
> 
> ZU





Ann Von Hagel said:


> Time to Escalate. That means ask to speak to a manager and don't take no for an answer. Good Luck!
> 
> Ann


Time to stop emailing and make a phone call. 1-866-216-1072


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I had the 2 kindles thing, too. On the day the 2nd arrived I refused shipment and then put a call in to CS to let them know that it was on its way back and not to issue a refund since I had not been charged for it. She thanked me and made sure my account had the correct coding to prevent that from happening.


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings --  I am happy to state that everything seems to be resolved at this point.  Have not yet tested my first device with the download of a new book.  That will have to wait for a week, until I finish the one I  downloaded over the weekend.

ZU


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

CS said:


> It's a sad indictment on society when being honest and doing the right thing is too much of a pain in the ass to bother pursuing anymore.


Ain't that the truth.

More than once I've pointed out to the cashier at our local grocery store that s/he gave me too much money back as change for my purchase; and then, upon doing so, was angrily told that because s/he had already closed the cash drawer of the register that they would have to call a manager over and that doing _that_ would get them in trouble - on each occasion this has happened the cashier told me to "just take it" so that s/he wouldn't get in trouble. I mean, HUH?! WT*?! So, every time it happens I take the overpaid money and either just leave it on the counter thing or stuff it into the March of Dimes, or whatever, collection box. I just don't know what else to do. It isn't mine, I don't want it, I want to return it to the rightful owner, but doing so might get someone fired? Go figure...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Greetings -- I am happy to state that everything seems to be resolved at this point. Have not yet tested my first device with the download of a new book. That will have to wait for a week, until I finish the one I downloaded over the weekend.
> 
> ZU


Good morning Z, glad to hear everything was resolved although it seemed to be a pain in the butt.
Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Xia said:


> Ain't that the truth.
> 
> More than once I've pointed out to the cashier at our local grocery store that s/he gave me too much money back as change for my purchase; and then, upon doing so, was angrily told that because s/he had already closed the cash drawer of the register that they would have to call a manager over and that doing _that_ would get them in trouble - on each occasion this has happened the cashier told me to "just take it" so that s/he wouldn't get in trouble. I mean, HUH?! WT*?!


O.K. that makes NO sense. Isn't s/he going to be in _more _trouble when their drawer comes up short? Seems like they should take it and put it aside and put it back in the drawer the next time they open it. Oh well. we do what we can. . . .

Ann


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> O.K. that makes NO sense. Isn't s/he going to be in _more _trouble when their drawer comes up short? Seems like they should take it and put it aside and put it back in the drawer the next time they open it. Oh well. we do what we can. . . .
> 
> Ann


When I worked retail, that is exactly what I did.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Honest people like yourself are a rarity; especially with the Holiday Season. Most others would have plopped that sucker up on Ebay or took the refund. *I hope will be rewarded ten times over for your kindness. * All the best for a Happy, Healthy, Safe Holiday Season.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

unfortunately stores are more and more staffed by teens who don't think that far ahead.  silly rabbits


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

This doesn't exactly apply to the subject, but I am one of those people that when someone does something nice for you I have to do something for them. I just got my first debit card and one day (after apply for some extra security) my card got denied at starbucks with a long line behind me. I never have been that embarrassed before, but the girl behind the counter was there for me. She pretended that the card went through and gave me my coffee for no charge. I had to come back right after going to the bank. I paid for my latte with a twenty and I let her keep the rest for tip.

Another thing...the self checkout counters at the grocery store, I keep finding money in the charge dispenser, both coin and bill. As always I have to run after the person who left it behind. luckily i live right across the street from the grocery store this keeps happening at (my bro works there too) so the lady at the self checkout usually watches my items for me as I run out. Does anyone else keep having that issue at the self checkout, I mean the whole thing about finding people's forgotten change in there.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

"Does anyone else keep having that issue at the self checkout, I mean the whole thing about finding people's forgotten change in there."

I've never noticed abandoned change there at our grocery stores.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

This has been a heartening thread. Good on 'ya Fox's Tio!

I also think that there are many more people out there who try to do the right thing. Not all are older folks, witness Vegas Asian.
Civility and a basic sense of honesty are some of the things that make a society function. The "anyway to make a buck is OK" and "I'm for me and screw anyone else" training many younger people seem to experience today can be discouraging. I try to think of all the volunteer work and selfless military service being done by young people when I get discouraged.

Some one earlier posted "...stupid honest". I hope that was meant to be funny because honesty is not stupid, greed and theft is.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

cush said:


> This has been a heartening thread. Good on 'ya Fox's Tio!
> 
> I also think that there are many more people out there who try to do the right thing. Not all are older folks, witness Vegas Asian.
> Civility and a basic sense of honesty are some of the things that make a society function. The "anyway to make a buck is OK" and "I'm for me and screw anyone else" training many younger people seem to experience today can be discouraging. I try to think of all the volunteer work and selfless military service being done by young people when I get discouraged.
> ...


Yes, that was meant to be a funny. Sorry I forgot my . Do you think that if I truly thought it was stupid, I would bother to do the honest thing myself? You have taken it out of context.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

It's OK Sebat...I knew it was meant to be funny.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> It's OK Sebat...I knew it was meant to be funny.


You might have but it doesn't seen like Cush did. My response was to his post.

Thanks. I thought it was obvious but maybe not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Sebat, congratulations on 200 posts! Milestone!

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Sebat, congratulations on 200 posts! Milestone!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks...I hadn't even noticed.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Sebat! Sebat! No, No, No! I did not think you really thought that honesty was stupid. I apologize profoundly (cush bowing toward sebat's avatar) I guess I thought someone else might think so but why I bothered to post as I did is a mystery. My Obiwan Kanobi personality (instruct the young Jedis, Obiwan), I guess.  You, of course, are perfectly able speak for yourself if someone misunderstood. My only excuse is that I'm overly sensitive to what's posted here lately, for reasons we won't go into. Again, pax.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

cush said:


> Sebat! Sebat! No, No, No! I did not think you really thought that honesty was stupid. I apologize profoundly (cush bowing toward sebat's avatar) I guess I thought someone else might think so but why I bothered to post as I did is a mystery. You, of course, could certainly speak for yourself if someone misunderstood. My only excuse is that I'm overly sensitive to what's posted here lately, for reasons we won't go into. And my Obiwan Kanobi personality, I guess.  Again, pax.


No worries. I don't tend to take things too personally. Learned that from some other boards I've been on.

Just because you or I know what we were trying to say when we typed it, doesn't mean that everyone else does. Did that make sense? I'm not upset, just thought it was time for clarification.

Apology accepted, although it wasn't necessary.


----------

